# Help Please, Grey Ink printing purple and green



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Everyone
I searched the forum for the answer but couldnt find it. My wife is the designer, I am just the business partner, so please forgive me if I am not explaining this very well, hope its enough info to get her the answer. 

She is using Photo Shop CS 2, Epson C88, Transfer Jet paper and Epson durabrite ink. The grey colors come out perfect when printing in grey scale for black and white designs but when we add color to the design the grey comes out purple. She has tried to adjust the RGB ( I think this is what it is called) and the purple changed to a blueish grey and now it looks like army green. She is using a ton of ink and still cant seem to find the right solution.

Not sure if this has anything to do with it, but on almost every design there is yellow ink left on the transfer paper, can't seem to figure out this problem either. 

Any assitance would be much appreciated. Thanks for your helo


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

This is an issue that has been addressed here a few times. Try looking into the image itself and checking whether the grey is a true grey (made up of just black) or a mixed grey (made up of colors). Seeing that it is a RGB file, it is probably the latter. One option is to get the color out of the grey. This would have to be done by converting the file to cmyk, selecting the grey area and desaturating it.


----------



## scripttees (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply Robert. 
I will let her know and see if it works.


----------

